# Is the Search function working?



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

i tried doing a few searches for different words that I know there are threads about and it said "nothing found". I then did a search for "saxophone" and only 5 threads came up. Is there something wrong with this function?


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Did you use the basic or advanced search function?

I've never had any luck with the basic drop down search box.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I had the same problem. Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've always found it easier to use the Google or Yahoo search engines as I've never been a fan of the Vbulletin search. Just be sure to type in "SOTW" with your keyword/s. This will narrow down your search results.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't get me started....


----------

